# Core Close Quarter Handgun Skills



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

April 18, 2005
Core Close Quarter Handgun Skills
Harvard Sportsmans Club, Harvard, MA 10am-3:00pm
Cost: Free
To register, contact: [email protected]

Core Handgun Skills

Most LEOs are killed within 5 feet-within touching distance of their killers. Yet little firearms training is done at this extremely close distance. This is the zone in which defensive tactics must be combined with shooting in order to survive-the distance at which integrated use of force becomes important.

This class starts with a discussion of the role of the handgun in fights. Too often, we lose track of the real nature of the handgun and try to make it fit into a role that it was not intended for. Next, the whole issue of "stopping power" is dispended with and our basic philosophy of how to use the handgun to stop a violent attack is presented.

The class also includes an overview of essential gun presentation skills and the effective integrated use of force techniques for extremely close ranges, target focused shooting at single and multiple targets, Airsoft drills to allow students to practice at moving targets and during simulated close quarter assaults, and unconventional shooting positions at close range are incorporated time allowing

"Hooded" drills in which students are led into a scenario hooded, then the hood is removed are utilized to help teach how to deal with the unknown situation LEOs may find themselves in.

Equipment needed: normal carry gear and 300 rounds or handgun ammunition


----------

